

Ask HN: Need help making a Stellar donation bot - andrei512

How can I make a Stellar account address that requires destination tags?
======
swamp12
Here you go: [https://github.com/stellar/docs/wiki/Stellar-Destination-
Tag...](https://github.com/stellar/docs/wiki/Stellar-Destination-Tags)

~~~
andrei512
Thank you :)

------
andrei512
It's alive! :)

[http://www.oblivion-wow.com/](http://www.oblivion-wow.com/)

------
dusktide
Is there anyway to query the stellar.org API to return all transactions with a
specific destination tag?

